

Show HN: Vojer – secure and anonymos offline p2p messenger, no pub chat, no spam - vojer
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vojer/id913585553?ls=1&mt=8

======
vojer
Looking for comments, ideas, suggestions. The idea for the app was to allow
people to communicate with others without Internet while travelling, or
camping in mountains, in subway or conference, on natural disaster sites etc.

